# swapon: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

È da un paio di giorni che cerco di risolvere questo annoso problema.   :Confused: 

Ne ho discusso in chat con fedeliallalinea e bsolar ma nn ho trovato la soluzione (anzi una soluzione ci sarebbe, quella di riemergere il pacchetto che contiene il comando swapon, però non ho trovato quale potesse essere).

Durante l'installazione ho creato la partizione di swap, ed é stata creata senza problemi. Durante il boot mi appare 

```
activating (possibly) more swap space
```

.

QUando però do un free con mio dispiacere vedo che la swap non é stata attivata: 

```
 amd log # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515484     395680     119804          0      42704     206024

-/+ buffers/cache:     146952     368532

Swap:            0          0          0

```

Allora provo a dare un buon swapon ma: 

```
 amd log # swapon /dev/hda11

swapon: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

```

Le flag durante l'fdisk é giusta: 

```
 Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         392     3148708+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2             393        9964    76887090    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda3            2521        3825    10482412+  1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda4            3826        6436    20972857+  1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda5             393        1436     8385898+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            6437        6845     3285261   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            6846        6879      273042   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda8            6880        9964    24780231    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda9            1437        1449      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda10           1450        2483     8305573+  83  Linux

/dev/hda11           2484        2520      297171   82  Linux swap

```

Cosa può essere il mistero?

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto   :Very Happy: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## bsolar

```
# qpkg -f /sbin/swapon

sys-apps/util-linux *
```

----------

## maur8

Per trovare di quale pacchetto fa parte un file basta fare 

```
qpkg -f /percorso/nomefile
```

nello specifico 

```
maur8@hansolo maur8 $ qpkg -f /sbin/swapon

sys-apps/util-linux *

```

Ricorda che qpkg fa parte di gentoolkit.

Per l'altro problema non saprei come aiutarti...

Ciao

----------

## maur8

@bsolar:

più veloce della lucee!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Grazie mille a tutt'e due! 

Bsolar nn picchiarmi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque ho provato a unmergiare util-linux e a riemergiarlo (per l'esattezza la versione  2.11z-r6, mentre prima usavo la 2.12).

Provo e non funziona, stesso errore di prima.

Cosa può essere, ho già cercato sulla rete, ma nn ho trovato niente che potesse essermi utile  :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie mille e scusate per le troppe domande   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a fare mkswap /dev/hda11

----------

## JacoMozzi

Cavolo  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

niente da fare.

Ho provato a rifare un mkswap /dev/hda11, riavviare, e poi dare un swapon /dev/hda11. 

L'errore persiste   :Crying or Very sad: 

A cosa può essere dovuto il problema??

Grazie mille atutti per l'aiuto 

ciao 

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a fare:

```
# swapon -p2 /dev/hda11
```

Se non va cosa succede se fai

```
# swapoff /dev/hda7

# swapon /dev/hda11
```

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque 

```
amd giakomino # swapon -p2 /dev/hda11

swapon: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

```

```
amd giakomino # swapoff /dev/hda11

swapoff: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

```

```
amd giakomino # swapon /dev/hda11 

swapon: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

```

Un po' ripetitivo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Fai: mount

----------

## JacoMozzi

Eccomi a casa...

```
amd giakomino # mount 

/dev/hda10 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda3 on /mnt/win_d type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0)

/dev/hda4 on /mnt/win_e type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

```

Grazie mille!

CIao

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Ma siamo sicuri che sia possibile fare una swap in una parte logica di una partizione estesa Windows?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Su questo stesso pc avevo una partizione di swap /dev/hda7 e in Mdk 9.0 funziava. Ho provato ad attivare quella ma stesso errore. Eccolil partizionamento del mio HD (un po' tanto incasinato   :Rolling Eyes:  ):

```
Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1       392   3148708+   b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda2           393      9964  76887090    f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda3          2521      3825  10482412+  1b  Hidden Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda4          3826      6436  20972857+  1b  Hidden Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda5           393      1436   8385898+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6          6437      6845   3285261   83  Linux

/dev/hda7          6846      6879    273042   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda8          6880      9964  24780231    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda9          1437      1449    104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda10         1450      2483   8305573+  83  Linux

/dev/hda11         2484      2520    297171   82  Linux swap

```

Ciao a tutti e grazie

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Molto strano per i troppi problemi, e visto che ho tempo da buttare, ho reinstallato la gentoo su quel pc.

Nell' ambiente chrootato attivo la swap ed é tutto ok, mentre appena sono nel mio sistema mi da l'errore   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mooolto strano 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

